# Commercial Range/Griddle cleaning/restoration



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't worry about the burners to much. The metal is thin so any attempt to clean the rust off may lead to a hole, and render it useless. Blow them out is about all that I would do.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Let me clarify that statement..the tubes I would leave alone. The burner section can be sandblasted. You will have to coat them like you are seasoning a cast iron skillet or they will rust again. 
For the griddle get a grill brick or the black scotch brite pad. Get the griddle good and hot and scrub away. Don't throw ice or water on the top as this may warp it.
If you can't find the grill brick or pad, go to waffle house and slide the cook a $10 for the one he is using


----------



## CplMojo (Jul 14, 2011)

The tubes are a thick iron. I was thinking about using a ammonia solution soak for a little while then rinse dry and coat with high temp grill paint. You really think that's gonna hard it?

As for the griddle. I used vegetable oil and salt to get off some rust but Im thinking a fine grit sand paper is in order. Grill bricks are great but I thought those are for clew if a grill when you done want to harm the seasoning. You think it'll help with the rust?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Get your self a 4 1/2 " angle grinder with a few wire wheels--should only set you back $30 to $40 .

Wire wheel the cast iron burners and then oil them down with vegetable oil and warm the iron with a torch.(that will set the oil into the iron)

The grill top can be cleaned up with the wire wheel and then sanded with a palm sander--

then heat and oil it.

Go to a restaurant supply house and get a grill stone and a lava block to maintain it after you get it back to use.

( Another restaurant guy here)----Mike----


----------

